# Not sure how to access Fishing gallery.



## Callum Irvine (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi, can't figure out how to access fishing group and pics.
Help would be appreciated.

Thanks.

Callum Irvine.


----------



## paisleymerchant (Mar 15, 2007)

try clicking this link that should enable you to join the Fishing

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/profile.php?do=editusergroups


----------



## Callum Irvine (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks for the help.


----------

